# Sony Internal card reader MRW620 driver



## Walker77 (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought this internal card reader but it need driver for properly work. Can someone tell me where can I find this driver ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

According to this site it requires no drivers:
http://sony.storagesupport.com/product/321#drivers

Do you have it install properly?
Click on Documentation.
This will tell you how to install it.

Bill


----------



## Walker77 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I know requires no driver but my computer can't install this device without driver. I install properly because I connect it with PCMCIA slot on motherboard.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
This does not connect to a PCMCIA slot. It should connect to your front USB header.
The link above under documents tells you where to connect it
Bill


----------



## Walker77 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but my device dont have usb slot only slot for memory cards. Documents are for MRW620-U1 but I have MRW620-2/121
http://www.topmarket.co.il/products_pictures/image/sony_MRW620.jpg


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The beige cable connects to the MOTHERBOARD'S front USB Header or any available USB Header.
The directions on how to connect this card reader is the same.
What is the make and model of the computer or motherboard?
Bill


----------



## Walker77 (Jan 11, 2009)

On computer where i want to connect card reader is motherboard ECS elitegroup 648fx-a 
( 2003 year i think)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI
Here is a link for the owners manual:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...48FX-A (V1.0)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=0
Scroll down to the bottom of the page

Be sure the USB port is enabled in the BIOS. This is also in the manual

The USB connection is just under the AGP slot 
Bill


----------



## Walker77 (Jan 11, 2009)

Look the pictures. My mother board is little different...


```
http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scaniu3.jpg
```


```
http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scaniu3.jpg
```


```
http://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0001et9.jpg
```


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have anything connected to the USB3 Header? If not use that Header
How many connection pins (5 or 10) are there on the USB Card reader connections itself?
Bill


----------



## Walker77 (Jan 11, 2009)

Something is connected to usb3 header but I can try connect usb to this slot. Card reader has 4 holes (color of wires are red,white,green,black)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Be sure the Red wire is connected to Pin 1 of the USB4 Header
The Pin 1 is the very top pin of the header:
http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scaniu3.jpg
Bill


----------

